# Medic is 16 months old !!!



## rmitchom (Jul 15, 2015)

Medic turned 16 months on September 1, weighing in at 107.6 lbs and standing 28.75" at the withers.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow , he's a big, handsome boy. Great name ?


----------

